# Version numbers



## xy16644 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have just updated my system and before the reboot I was running this version:

FreeBSD mydomain.com 8.0-RELEASE

After the reboot it is now:

FreeBSD mydomain.com 8.0-RELEASE-p2

What does the "p2" mean? Patch level 2?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, patch level


----------



## jgh@ (Jan 10, 2010)

When you run an update, it will "fetch" the latest updates to get to the requested version you desire.

Here is the patch for 8.0-p2
http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-10:01.freebsd.asc


----------

